# LGB Spares



## Leonard (Feb 26, 2008)

I've never seen this before

http://www.lgb.com/en/service/search/sparepartlist/all_narrow.html

Enter LGB item no and diagramme, parts list AND order form, all in German.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Great Find!

I for one was unaware of it.

Thanks for posting it.

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Trainli is stocking some of these kits. Look closely at the diagrams as Marklin is combining several parts under 1 number.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a site that I have found quite helpful.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2974

Chuck


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

I notice that there are a number of parts NOT offered, eg the water hatch cover for Sasiche MkIV, and, large body parts, ie cabs, boilers, smoke boxes-needed a replacement smoke box and boiler for a Chinese version Forney of mine which has minor cracks at the screw holes which joint the two.

nice to be able to get some parts, but really gives me pause given the upper priced locos. One could end up with, say, a 2-10-2 with broken or missing parts.


----------



## rpc53 (Feb 17, 2017)

Speaking of spare parts...I have an LGB Christmas mogul with the red plow which is broken. I've been searching all over the internet and emailed Marklin about purchasing a new one, but to no avail. So I am wondering if anyone here has info where I can get one or maybe tell me hoe to glue it together. I've tried several adhesives, but as you all know LGB's plastic is or seems to be unglueable.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I glue LGB plastic all the time. The surface of the plastic does not take well to glue as it is very smooth. I rough it up with a dremel tool which gives ridges thus more surface area for glue to hold.
I use quik grip available at Wal-Mart and craft stores. Good thing about this glue is it is like a post-it and can be peeled off years later.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Speaking of LGB and repairs does anyone know where to find a schematic for the LGB track cleaning engine. Mine jsut stopped even with power direct to the pickups. :-(


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

fyrekop said:


> Speaking of LGB and repairs does anyone know where to find a schematic for the LGB track cleaning engine. Mine jsut stopped even with power direct to the pickups. :-(


http://www.onlytrains.com/model/railroad/MAN.html

Andrew


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

LGB has never published any schematics as far as I know.

The "onlytrains" documents are just standard LGB user guides and exploded parts drawings - they include the wiring inside the loco but no schematic.

There were three versions of this loco, the original analog one, one with a direct decoder interface and one with a built in MTS/DCC decoder.
The schematic for each one is obviously different.

I have a hand-drawn schematic of the analog loco if that helps any - pretty ough and in German but the symbols are pretty universal.

The loco motor is powered through a two position and then a three position switch - I would check those first to make sure there is continuity and then there is a set of 1N5400 diodes in parallel and with reverse polarity in series with the motor to provide a 1.5 volt drop.
That's all the circuitry for the loco motor.

The rest of the circuitry, 6 transistors and a bunch of diodes, zeners, resistors and capacitors are to control the cleaning wheels and drive the flashing lights.
That's for the analog version - I would think the MTS version is simpler


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Basically all LGB track cleaners run the cleaning motor from track power. The speed control on the top is for analog/DC operation to control the loco speed.
There are 4 versions of this loco as the original had the front light as the periscope and the next version had the same light on the front as on the top. Both are 3 wire motor blocks.
Then there was the decoder ready version with a 4 wire motor block but you had to add your own decoder.
Last there is the MTS version and made in yellow and red versions.


Also note that the Marklin/LGB link shows 2 columns of files. I down load both as I saw the new version of the Olmana had old and new parts list and the drive system is very different as the old version had a serpentine belt and the new one has a geared drive shaft and different motor.


----------



## rpc53 (Feb 17, 2017)

Thx Dan for your input...I'm going to the show in York next month, hopefully I can find a new one. The problem I have gluing the piece is that it is broken where the attachment hole is...which is maybe 3/16th of an inch on either side of the hole. I'm thinking of trying to laminate the part with styrene and drill a new hole. ???


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The older 3067 parts that Trainli can get for you are here:

http://www.modell-land.de/reinigungslok-2067-c-527_169_240.html


----------

